# Child Harness



## fecklessdolphin (Aug 12, 2011)

We are using climbing harnesses (Edelrid Fraggle) rather than sailing-specific harnesses. The Crewsaver child harness has no crotch strap and the West Marine child harness does not look that strong (it looks like it has no D-ring, tho I never went to see it in person). Also, I just want something to keep them from falling off and will be watching them so I do not expect to be dragging them behind as a sailing harness is designed to do. Plus the harnesses will be fun in their tree fort. For a tether I am using a continuous loop of spectra webbing, cow-hitched to the harness, that provides 45" of tether. They will attach to lifelines with a carabiner that has a safety latch so that it requires two hands to open it.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Do NOT use spectra for a tether, particularly in the tree fort* (very dangerous--probably safer to hit the ground). The sudden jolt of the stop can be VERY injurious, and this practice is *specifically forbidden by both OSHA and climbing standards groups (UIAA)*. Use nylon webbing or dynamic rope.

I doubt strength is an issue; the bugger only weighs 30-60 pounds.

The harness should be just fine; a nice high tie-in and fits well. I've used them on children climbing.


----------



## fecklessdolphin (Aug 12, 2011)

The advice of not using the spectra tether for climbing is very helpful. Used as a tether on the boat, would the connection to a jackline provide the equivalent of stretch?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

This thread may be helpful

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruis...54-thoughts-childs-safety-harness-please.html


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

fecklessdolphin said:


> The advice of not using the spectra tether for climbing is very helpful. Used as a tether on the boat, would the connection to a jackline provide the equivalent of stretch?


Yes, when a tether is hooked to a jackline, the jackline provides all of the meaning full impact attenuation. This is well establish both by calculation and in practice.

However, when attached to a cockpit hardpoint, this not the case and several failures have been documented. As a result, the new ISO 12401 standard includes a drop test, which can only be passed by nylon lanyards.


----------

